# Vitamins for social anxiety and general anxiety?



## number22 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been struggling with social anxiety and general anxiety for about 2 and half years now. I remember when I used to be so outgoing and social. Now I barely talk to anyone. I'm sort of a "loner". Whenever I talk to people I don't know or in front of a big group, my heart starts racing, my hands sweat and shake, my face and ears get *extremely* red, my face (most of the time my lips and around my nose) twitch, and my voice shakes. I never participate in class, and this effects my grades. Over the past few months my twitches have gotten worse. Now I twitch even when I'm not talking to anyone. I try massaging or putting pressure on my lip or wherever the twitch is occurring, but it doesn't work. As soon as I get home, the twitching stops. The twitching is visible. I don't know if people notice it, but they definitely notice my blushing. I constantly have people asking me "Why are you so red?" or saying "Your face is really red.". This makes it worse. My face gets more red and really hot, which causes my face to sweat a little. This is driving me crazy. I want to be the old me. Are there any vitamins/supplements I can take that would help with this? I don't want to take any medication. I'm already taking isoniazid, and I have to get my liver and kidneys checked every two months. I don't want to damage my body more than I already am. I don't want to deal with those annoying side effects either. Please help!! :x


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is what I have found from personal experience. Milk Thistle ( good quality from a health food store) will helo support your liver and kidneys, also drink at least 3/4 of a gallon to a gallon of water a day. Water helps your body flush out its system. 

I went to my local Vitamin Shoppe and found a supplement called "Stress Care". It's in a purple and white glass bottle, and I've been taking it for about a week and I feel better. Do you exercise? I lift weights and do some form of cardio 4 to 5 days a week, and it helps me mange my symptoms.

And if you're not already talking to someone I suggest you do so. I've been dealing with these symptoms for over 10 yrs and finally found someone a month ago after the intrusive thoughts and paranoia got so bad that I could barely do my job....


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

From personal experience, vitamins and minerals don't help with SA but they are critical for health.


----------



## shineon (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had great results with Gaia Herbs - Adrenal Health (Adrenal Support). My SA is pretty bad BUT since I've been taking this supplement I can be the person I want to be. Since I started taking this supplement, I have become very social, have lots of friends, participate in class (it's important in my program), go on dates, etc... You can get to where I am too, so please don't worry and know that things can and will get better if you put in the time/money/effort to find a supplement that works for you! Try this one its great! 

I also LOVE Native Remedies - Social Fear Relief. I use them both on a daily basis and I'm doing great! 2 years ago when I realized I had SA I had a breakdown but now I'm so happy and loving life. I think of my SA as a challenge, and, hey, who doesn't have challenges in their life right? If you have the money I suggest you invest in both of these supplements ASAP. Good luck!!!


----------

